# CNC vadība / mehānika >  BTM - 1M - taho vai vēsturisks enkoderis?

## Vikings

Pie manis nonākusi interesanta lieta ar uzrakstu BTM - 1M (krievu). Pamēģināšu aprakstīt, jo foķika tagad nav. Diametrā aptuveni 5cm, garumā 7com, vienā galā neliela vārpstiņa, otrā ir 10 izvadi no kuriem pievienoti 8. Kur iet tālāk - nezinu, nokniebti. Tā kā tas ir no iekārtas, kurai taisu šo te projektu, tad pirmā doma - enkoderis. Atjaucot vaļā un ieraugot, ka tur pēc uzbūves ir kas līdzīgs kolektormotoram nodomāju, ka tas ir tahoģenerators un noliku malā kā projektam nevajadzīgu. Šodien kaut kā papētiju sīkāk un sapratu, ka nav īsti kā domāju, jo rotors ir interesanti pievienots - nevis kā kolektormotora rotors, bet aptuveni kā mašīnas ģenerators - ir trīs nepārtraukti gredzeni blakus viens otram pie kuriem pievienotas sukas. Patīrot no netīrumiem atradās nosaukums pēc kura atradu šo te lapu. Ja pareizi saprotu, tad šis ne tuvu nav tahoģenerators, bet kaut kas tāds, kam laižot, piemēram, statorā 26V 400Hz maiņstrāvu es no rotora varu noņemt divas sprieguma fāzes, kas līdzīgi kā optiskais kvadratūrais enkoderis nosaka lenķisko pozīciju? Ja tā tad attiecīgi jautājums - vai ir jēga viņu mēģināt pieslēgt un izmantot dzīvē vai viņus no iekārtas izmest ārā un to vietā labāk ielikt gatavus optiskos enkoderus? Manuprāt, ja tas ir induktīvs enkoderis, tad būs problēmas ar elektroniku un precizitāti, jo būs nepieciešams precīzs maiņsprieguma avots un precīzi jāmēra izejas spriegums, un no sinusoidālas sakarības jārēķina pozīcija. Visdrīzāk, šis Padomju brīnums jāatstāj kā unikāla iekārtiņa intereses pēc un tās vietā jāieliek moderns optiskais enkoderis lai mazākas galvas sāpes. Gribētos dzirdēt citu domas.

----------


## malacis

Jautājums, vai ir jēga tō izmantot ir drīzāk filozofisks, kas jāizlemj katram pašam.

Es gan tādu neņemtos atdzīvināt, jo vairāki parametri man likās stipri dīvaini:
glabāšanas laiks - 8 gadi
minim nostrādes laiks - 500 stundas
tukšgaitas strāva - 43 Ampēri (man sanāk 1kW ģenerators nepieciešams)

acīmredzot darbībā izmantotais fizikālais princips (man gan grūti iztēloties kas tieši), ļoti graujoši ietekmē pašu devēju. Tāka labāk liec plauktā.

----------


## zzz

analogajaam deviceem ir specializeetaas mikrosheemas kas tavaa vietaa visu izdariis ar shitiem izstraadaajumiem.

http://www.analog.com/en/subCat/0,2879, ... 5F,00.html

Abet leemumi mainiit ar citiem enkoderiem vai atstaat kaa ir, buus jaapienjem pasham.

----------


## Vikings

Paldies par atbildēm. Skaidrs, ka ar viņu reanimēšanu nečakarēšos, uz mašīnas būs jāliek optiskie enkoderi. Tīri sporta pēc vienu šo brīnumu kādreiz varētu pabakstīt, bet tas arī viss.

----------


## EngineerJD

Sveicināti!

BTM-1M ir rotējošs transformators. Principā tas ir devējs, kura izejas spriegums ir funkcija no ieejas sprieguma un rotora pagrieziena leņķa.
Precīzāka informācija: http://www.induction.ru/books/book2/book2p13.htm
Konkrētais modelis nav pieminēts.

----------


## Vikings

Tā kā atkal pamazām atsāku darbiņus CNC jomā tad iekārtas pārbūves pirmais solis būs šo pašu ВТМ-1М aizvietošana ar optisko enkoderi. Pie manis jau ir USdigital optiskie enkoderi, plates enkoderu signālu pārvēršanai diferenciālajos signālos, pāris mehānikas detaļas, korpuss jau pasūtīts pie frēzētāja. Būs gatavs tad bildi ar ielikšu.  ::

----------


## Epis

> Tā kā atkal pamazām atsāku darbiņus CNC jomā tad iekārtas pārbūves pirmais solis būs šo pašu ВТМ-1М aizvietošana ar optisko enkoderi. Pie manis jau ir USdigital optiskie enkoderi, plates enkoderu signālu pārvēršanai diferenciālajos signālos, pāris mehānikas detaļas, korpuss jau pasūtīts pie frēzētāja. Būs gatavs tad bildi ar ielikšu.


 a priekš kam pārvērst enkoderu signālu  diferenciālajā ? garš vads būs vai ?

----------


## Vikings

Jā, ir diezan garš. No Y ass noteikti sanāks savi metri 3, no Z un X būs pa 2 metriem. Bet ne tikai garš, bet arī spēcīgi traucējumu radītāji - motori un to pievadi ir tur pat blakus. Ņemot vērā, ka USdigital enkoderiem izejas ir ar atvērto kolektoru un pull - up rezistoru - tas vēl jo vairāk nozīmē, ka izejas signāli nav traucējumu noturīgi un izejas nepieciešams pret tiem kaut kā nosargāt.

----------


## Vikings

Aizvien savācas projektam nepieciešamās detaļas - atliek vien gultņi, asīte un viens labojums nedaudz kļūdaini izfrēzētajai pamatnei.  ::

----------


## abergs

> Jā, ir diezan garš. No Y ass noteikti sanāks savi metri 3, no Z un X būs pa 2 metriem. Bet ne tikai garš, bet arī spēcīgi traucējumu radītāji - motori un to pievadi ir tur pat blakus. Ņemot vērā, ka USdigital enkoderiem izejas ir ar atvērto kolektoru un pull - up rezistoru - tas vēl jo vairāk nozīmē, ka izejas signāli nav traucējumu noturīgi un izejas nepieciešams pret tiem kaut kā nosargāt.


 Sākumam varbūt der USB kabeļi.
USB2.0 un USB3.0 specene paredz labu traucējumnoturību:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Univers...ial_Bus#Cables

----------


## Vikings

USB vadā ir četras dzīslas, man vajag sešas, četras no tām lai ir divi vītie pāri. Tādēļ arī meklēju lokanu interneta vadu. Argusa mīkstais kabelis liekas tomēr ir bišķi par cietu...

----------


## abergs

[attachment=0:fjmujtts]2009.08.27.gif[/attachment:fjmujtts]
Avots:
http://www.usb.org/developers/docs/u...pec_052109.zip

----------


## Vikings

Šis izskatās pēc laba varianta! Paldies, pameklēšu iespējas!  ::

----------


## Vikings

Jaunradītais eksperimentālais enkoderis ir salikts un uzstādīts uz iekārtas. Dabūšu bildes, ielikšu. Kad būs iespēja nomērīšu arī parametrus. Nākošais solis - mehānisku problēmu atrisināšana un vēl nākamais - motora vadības izgatavošana.

----------


## Vikings

Lūk arī sen solītās bildes ar gatavo enkoderi. Ties gan, pašas iekārtas vadības izgatavošana ir aizķērusies, bet enkoderis ir salikts un pārbaudīts, atlicis vien elektroniku notīrīt un aizliet ar epoksīdu.  ::

----------

